# Parking for snowmibiling



## clock (Nov 24, 2014)

If I have property on a seasonal road can I park my truck and trailer along the dirt maintained road
for the weekend while I snowmobile back to my cabin?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

you might be better off to park at the trail head or maybe local gas station. Parking along the dirt road may get your vehicle towed


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

bigcountrysg said:


> you might be better off to park at the trail head or maybe local gas station. Parking along the dirt road may get your vehicle towed


Or Buried in snow by the Plow, Vandalized, Stripped, Stolen, ............


----------

